# Placidochromis Phenochilus "Tanzania" looking good



## kribby (Oct 26, 2010)

I've been growing out my PPs for quite some time now and I have to say they are one of the slowest growing fish I have ever had, but they are so worth it. The only problem is that some of the young males are starting to beat each other up. I am probably going to have to get rid of a few of them.
It is too bad too because I had read that they were ok with multiple males in the tank. I guess it is a situation I will have to watch closely.

My top male at 6" - He is speckling up nicely

















One of the smaller ones with a P. electra









Female









Male with a female in the background


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Beautiful. I'm growing out one a friend gave me, they definitely grow slow!


----------



## kribby (Oct 26, 2010)

That is awesome RRasco. Are you able to tell if it is a male or female yet? What size is yours and is there any sign of speckling?


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Mine is still like 1.5". Waiting to get him big enough to put in the all male tank. My buddy breeds them and hand picked it to be a male, but he said they are kind of hard to tell that small. No speckles yet.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

How big do you expect him to get and what size tank is he in?


----------



## Tusker (Oct 23, 2007)

love them very nice good job there :thumb:


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

It's Haps like this that have secured an all male hap/peacock tank as my next setup! Great looking fish! =D>


----------



## kribby (Oct 26, 2010)

These guys are supposed to be able to grow to about 10" in length, though I have never seen one that large even as an adult. For the time being the colony is in a 75 gallon tank.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

JoelRHale said:


> It's Haps like this that have secured an all male hap/peacock tank as my next setup! Great looking fish! =D>


I like my Mbuna, but I have no idea why I chose them over haps/peacocks to begin with. There is no turning back once you get into the fancier Malawi.


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

*RRasco*, I'm the same way, but I know exactly why I chose mbuna. No lfs here has anything other than mbuna and when they have that it's labs, maingano, Kenyi, auratus, zebra, etc. Really my only choice! I hope where ever I end up for grad/law school has a good fish community haha.


----------



## kribby (Oct 26, 2010)

I did start out with mbuna too. I just found that over time I enjoyed the personality of the peacocks and haps a bit more. These guys are actually really nonaggressive compared to mbuna species.


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

How aggressive are they conspecifically are they in your experience? I would love an all blue tank with the fish featured in this post, Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe), Placidochromis electra (Undu), Placidochromis sp. "Electra Blue," Sciaenochromis fryeri, Copadichromis azureus, and then maybe Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" (Maleri Is.)/Aulonocara baenschi and/or Aulonocara "German Red"/red peacock for some splashes of red and yellow.

Does that sound like a compatible list? If so what are some other blue additions I've missed. If not, what cuts should be made? I'm fairly familiar with mbuna and the rules that govern them but I am very ignorant to Haps/Peacocks. What would be the absolute smallest tank these could go in?


----------



## kribby (Oct 26, 2010)

Conspecifically they are the most non aggressive hap I have ever owned. Pure pushovers really.

For an all male hap/peacock tank, I can't really speak from much personal experience. I have always kept male and female groups with mine. I would be a bit concerned with a couple of those species since they are pretty similar in shape and colour.

If you want a tank that is all blue I would recommend Placidochromis phenochilus "mdoka"
They are a pretty monomorphic species with both males and females being blue with white lips. They are peaceful (for cichlids) and you could still toss in your more colourful male baenschi and german red without issue.

I can't find the white lip variety in Canada, but I know it is pretty easy to find in the US.


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the input! I just think I would love a tank with with sand, white rocks, black background, then like 7 or 8 vibrant blue fish.

The tanks I have to work with are a 40L, two 55's, and a 75. The first three are all 48"x13" footprint and the 75 is the typical 48"x18". So the 10" fish might not be doable just yet, I was thinking more along the lines of 5-6" fish, I realize some of the above might be bigger but I was just browsing blue fish.


----------



## kribby (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, as I said, I have yet to see any P. phenochilus that actually reach 10 inches. 7 maybe. I have kept mine in a 75 gallon for years with no issues.


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

Good to know, thanks again for your insight. In a few months don't be surprised if you get a PM with about a million questions! Haha


----------



## kribby (Oct 26, 2010)

Not sure if I am the best person to ask a million questions to, but I can do my best to try and offer some advice.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

I have one in my all male 220 gallon Hap/Peacock tank that's between 7-8" and is fully speckled. He is one of my favorite fish. Good personality and very active. He holds his own with some bigger and more aggressive haps. He doesn't get pushed around very much. I also have a 37 gallon with a 3.5" male and 5 females from a different group. Recently one of the females held and now I have about 10 fry growing out in a 10 gallon. I looked the other day and the female that held is holding again from about 4 weeks ago. My goal is to raise a tankful of these guys in a newly purchased used 125 gallon.


----------



## kribby (Oct 26, 2010)

That is awesome gverde! I have about 20 fry that I am raising in my 55 gallon right now too. They are slow growers, but really nice fish.


----------

